# 1st Annual Elkins, Wv Rally



## Katrina

Elkins, West Virginia
Yogi Bears Campground

http://www.jellystonewestvirginia.com

First annual Elkins, WV rally!
Labor day weekend Sept. 1 - Sept 4.
Train excursions
Hayrides.
Special kids activities.
Reservations are being taken now.

Trying to get an estimate of interest and attendees right now.










Sign up here if interested.

1. Katrina * 
2. Highlander96 *
3. HootBob *
4. wingnut *
5. Polygraphpat *
6. Huntr70 * 
7. RizFam *
8. VA_Joe *
9. 1stTimeAround *
10. Fire44 *
11. KyWoman
12. Prevish gang
13. KRKarnes *(will be there with another group, not with us)
14. Camper Man *
15. FridayYet? *

*= site reserved.


----------



## HootBob

Looks good Jim









Don


----------



## 2500Ram

You had me with Yogi but Total Est. Distance: 1476.77 miles is just a tad far unless we take DW's mom and pop back home to visit relatives.

HMMM

Don't plan on us yet but...

Bill.


----------



## Highlander96

Looks good Jim....

Alright....Now is the time for everyone in Ohio to head east....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Katrina

Northern KY folks?
Cincinnati people?

any interest here??


----------



## 7heaven

Will they be willing to host a rally on Labor Day weekend? Let me talk to the DW about timing.


----------



## Highlander96

7heaven said:


> Will they be willing to host a rally on Labor Day weekend? Let me talk to the DW about timing.
> [snapback]88365[/snapback]​


Jim spoke with the lady yesterday and she said no problem.

Tim


----------



## wingnut

Hey sounds good to us count us in. this will make three. Hoot bob is still king of the rally.


----------



## old_tidefan

This should be a good time for you guys. I've been through Elkins many times on the way to ski at Snowshoe. Fun, fun


----------



## polygraphpat

We are interested. We live pretty close, but have never been to this campground.







We will be checking it out this summer though.







Keep us posted on details. Thanks.


----------



## kywoman

Count us in we love Yogi Bear and Cindy too.


----------



## KRKarnes

Already had planned to be there that Weekend. Real close to home. A little over 2 hours and I'm there.


----------



## HootBob

That's Great Polygraphpat, kywoman, KRKarnes
Sure will nice to meet some new faces









Don


----------



## Thor

I cannot make this one. Plans already set for Labour Day.

Thor


----------



## Katrina

Thor said:


> I cannot make this one. Plans already set for Labour Day.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]91806[/snapback]​


Change them!


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> I cannot make this one. Plans already set for Labour Day.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]91806[/snapback]​


I know if you could make it you would be there








There will always be others









Don


----------



## huntr70

Well, upon discussion, we may be in for this.

Don, how far is this from home??

Reasoning is that the kids are back in school already that week. They should have off Friday and Monday though.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

about 5-6 hrs. Steve
It would be great if you could make it

Don


----------



## huntr70

So what area is everyone in??

I may call down today to reserve.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

huntr70 said:


> So what area is everyone in??
> 
> I may call down today to reserve.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]91970[/snapback]​


No Reservation until after April 1st
its all on the first post in this thread

Don


----------



## huntr70

Ahh....I see.

Well, are we using a contact name to keep everyone together??

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Have to check with Katrina

Don


----------



## Katrina

huntr70 said:


> Ahh....I see.
> 
> Well, are we using a contact name to keep everyone together??
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]91973[/snapback]​


I called the CG and they said that they were closed to reservations until April. Computers shut down until then.
Told me it was no problem to call back on 1 April and tell them how many sites we need. They will then set aside a block of sites for The Outbackers Group and each person can call and pay for their own reservations and mention that they are with the Outbackers Group to be placed with us.
We just need a count of attendees for right now.
I will call and get the group setup on April 1.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Looks like the East Coasters are already getting their Fall Rally underway (nice work!!)

PDX_Doug...you gonna let them one up us West Coasters?


----------



## HootBob

Oregon_Camper said:


> Looks like the East Coasters are already getting their Fall Rally underway (nice work!!)
> 
> PDX_Doug...you gonna let them one up us West Coasters?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]91986[/snapback]​


As long as we are camping JIm









Don


----------



## Katrina

9 families and counting!
This is gonna be a blast!


----------



## Highlander96

Katrina said:


> 9 families and counting!
> This is gonna be a blast!
> [snapback]93313[/snapback]​


Jim,

Do we really have 9? My buddy (non-Outback owner) was going to come along as well.

Wow! This is going to be fun!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

That's Great Jim









Don


----------



## Katrina

Highlander96 said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 families and counting!
> This is gonna be a blast!
> [snapback]93313[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> Do we really have 9? My buddy (non-Outback owner) was going to come along as well.
> 
> Wow! This is going to be fun!!!!!
> 
> Happy Outbacking!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]93315[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yup, 9 families. Check the first post, I've been editing it to keep the list accurate.
Tim, A non-Outbacker buddy is no problem with me. I just need a count on sites when I call them back on the first.
People will still be able to sign up after that, I'd just like to know how many sites to ask for initially. Thats why I'm keeping the list.


----------



## HootBob

Anyone else interested?

Don


----------



## Katrina

Update: Just so nobody thinks I'm slacking here.
Just got off the phone with Yogi's.
CG was scheduled to open on 1 April. 
This has been delayed until 10 April (Owner had a heart attack).
Telephone is forwarded to another CG to take messages.
They advised that I call back on the 10th to make our reservations for the group.
Again, They assured me that it will be no problem to get us all in an area together of our choosing.
I will call them back on the 10th and get this setup for us.


----------



## HootBob

Katrina said:


> Update: Just so nobody thinks I'm slacking here.
> Just got off the phone with Yogi's.
> CG was scheduled to open on 1 April.
> This has been delayed until 10 April (Owner had a heart attack).
> Telephone is forwarded to another CG to take messages.
> They advised that I call back on the 10th to make our reservations for the group.
> Again, They assured me that it will be no problem to get us all in an area together of our choosing.
> I will call them back on the 10th and get this setup for us.
> [snapback]97610[/snapback]​


Thanks for the update Jim
I'll be waitng to see how you make out on the 10th

Don


----------



## RizFam

Hi Everybody,

That is my Holiday weekend to work, but I'm going to try & switch. So, count us in as well









Tami


----------



## HootBob

That would be geat Tami
We all hope you'll be able to switch with someone and make it to Elkins

Don


----------



## Katrina

RizFam said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> That is my Holiday weekend to work, but I'm going to try & switch. So, count us in as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]99584[/snapback]​


Glad to hear it Tami.
I added your name to the list at the beginning of this thread.
I hope to be posting all the needed info on reservations and such in the next few days.
I'll be sure and keep you informed.


----------



## RizFam

> Katrina Posted Today, 11:36 AM
> Glad to hear it Tami.
> I added your name to the list at the beginning of this thread.
> I hope to be posting all the needed info on reservations and such in the next few days.
> I'll be sure and keep you informed.





> HootBob Posted Today, 11:32 AM
> That would be geat Tami
> We all hope you'll be able to switch with someone and make it to Elkins
> 
> Don


Thank You!








The only thing I need to find out is if they allow dogs. I have searched the site & cannot find any info about pets. So, I just sent an email to the campground.

Looking forward to it








Tami


----------



## prevish gang

Count in the Prevish gang. There will be 4 of us. Can't wait to meet fellow Outback owners.
Don and Darlene action


----------



## HootBob

prevish gang said:


> Count in the Prevish gang. There will be 4 of us. Can't wait to meet fellow Outback owners.
> Don and Darlene action
> [snapback]99626[/snapback]​


Glad to hear that you will be joining us for the Elkins Rally









Don action


----------



## Katrina

UPDATE:
Just got off the phone with campground.
There is a block of 10 sites reserved for us.
You need to call 1-866-988-5267
they answer the phone Revelles Campground.
Specify that you are with Outbackers.com and want to stay with the group at Yogi's over labor day.
We have streamside sites at 33.00 per night.
The campground is pet friendly and leashed dogs are allowed.
The sites will not be held forever and you need to get yours with a credit card.
Your card will not be charged until you check in, it simply holds the site.

Once again, make sure to specify that you are with Outbackers.com

Post here if you have questions or issues.


----------



## huntr70

Called and confirmed!!!!

Ready to go!!!

Yogi and Boo Boo, here we come!

Steve


----------



## polygraphpat

Called and confirmed.

Ready to go -

She said we must all be online, because everyone is calling.


----------



## Highlander96

We're all booked. It's going to be a good time









Michelle


----------



## HootBob

OK Guys we are Booked and ready to go









Don


----------



## RizFam

*Just called we are in ......Hooray *









Tami


----------



## VA_Joe

I just called - we are confirmed.

She's waiting for 3 more confirmations before she can block the sites on the stream.


----------



## HootBob

Thats great Joe









Don

PS
I e-mailed wingnut and told him we are starting to book sites for Elkins
Hopefully he will chime in

Don


----------



## wingnut

Count us in! action Just called and confirmed. Yogi CG has just opened and she was surprised when I mentioned I was with the group. She's still getting all the info from Revelles & hasn't stumbled across all of us yet.

Mrs. Wingnut


----------



## HootBob

That's great Mrs. Wingnut glad you are going can't wait to see you all again

Don


----------



## Katrina

added wingnut to the reserved list in the first post.


----------



## Katrina

Called Yogi to check on things.
We will be in Row J starting at J9 and counting up to J20 minus J17 wich is a cabin or something.
She will get back with me in a week or so on exactly who has which site.
Stragglers who sign up later will have to stay wherever they can get in.
There is an empty lot across from us thats marked as future use on the map that we can use for group events such as a pot luck dinner or something. We can setup tents or canopies or whatever we want over there.
So what do you guys think about a dinner or something?
Yogi can join us at the dinner if we desire.
Do we need the lot or can we gather around the campers?
Do we own any dining canopies between us?

We will get a free "Outbackers Only" Hay ride on Saturday evening wich is actually pulled by an antique tractor. Yogi will join us on the ride for a fee of 10 bucks which I'll cover.
click for campground map.

Next thing we need to discuss is the train ride.
Yogi's said that we can have the train stop right at the campground entrance and pick us up if we book in advance. she said the train does book early for that weekend and we need to get on it if we're going to ride. The train is operated by a seperate company that we need to reserve with.
So, I need to know if there is any interest in this.


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the info
Why don't we use the lot
We have 2 dinning canopies
Do you have any info on the cost of the train ride

Don


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> Thanks for the info
> Why don't we use the lot
> We have 2 dinning canopies
> Do you have any info on the cost of the train ride
> 
> Don
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]103352[/snapback]​


You have 2 canopies, I have 2 small tables. The lot sounds good.

Train ride: Adults 25 bucks, Kides 4-11 $19 dollars. 4 and under are free.
Climate controlled cars, reclining seats. On-board snack bar.
Pickup at Yogi's 11:30 Dropoff 2:30 about 3 hours in duration.
Click for train info.


----------



## huntr70

The train ride looks pretty cool.

Maybe if enough are interested, we could have a car to ourselves.....wonder how many they seat..??










That would be pretty interesting.

Steve


----------



## wingnut

Has anybody been to this campground? What did you think?


----------



## HootBob

We are interested in the train ride








Todd I have never been there before

Don


----------



## huntr70

Has anyone gotten an email confirmation from there yet???

I thought they took email addresses to send out confirmations....









Steve


----------



## RizFam

Ya know Steve, I don't think I did?







I'll go through all of my email & check, but I do not recall an email confirmation.

Tami


----------



## Katrina

RizFam said:


> Ya know Steve, I don't think I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go through all of my email & check, but I do not recall an email confirmation.
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]105188[/snapback]​


They have not sent the Emails out yet.
Connie is the manager there and I spoke with her last week.
She said she was gonna give it one more week to let people get their reservations in to be included in the group. After that she will block us in and assign sites to everybody and send out confirmations.
She was waiting just in case a whole boatload of us called in and we needed a bigger group location.
Believe me guys, I'm already on a first name basis with her and she's promised that she would call me with any problems that might arise.


----------



## RizFam

Katrina said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know Steve, I don't think I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go through all of my email & check, but I do not recall an email confirmation.
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]105188[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> They have not sent the Emails out yet.
> Connie is the manager there and I spoke with her last week.
> She said she was gonna give it one more week to let people get their reservations in to be included in the group. After that she will block us in and assign sites to everybody and send out confirmations.
> She was waiting just in case a whole boatload of us called in and we needed a bigger group location.
> Believe me guys, I'm already on a first name basis with her and she's promised that she would call me with any problems that might arise.
> [snapback]105219[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thanks Jim.


----------



## huntr70

Katrina said:


> RizFam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know Steve, I don't think I did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go through all of my email & check, but I do not recall an email confirmation.
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]105188[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> They have not sent the Emails out yet.
> Connie is the manager there and I spoke with her last week.
> She said she was gonna give it one more week to let people get their reservations in to be included in the group. After that she will block us in and assign sites to everybody and send out confirmations.
> She was waiting just in case a whole boatload of us called in and we needed a bigger group location.
> Believe me guys, I'm already on a first name basis with her and she's promised that she would call me with any problems that might arise.
> [snapback]105219[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

We knew you were on top of this, Jim!!!!









Thanks!!

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the info









Don


----------



## Katrina

Called Yogi's for an update.
I have site J-11
Highlander96 has site J-10

Connie (The manager) at Yogis said she is going to send me an Email with all the reservation info for the group and I'll send out PM's to everybody when I get that in a few days. She's still trying to wrap up Memorial day before she moves on to us.

I do know that we are all in row "J" and as of right now she still has 3 more sites in the row to handle you stragglers out there "Cough Gary Cough".

I'm trying to make this as painless as I can for everybody.
Any issues or questions that come up, shoot me a PM.
Jim


----------



## Highlander96

Katrina said:


> Called Yogi's for an update.
> I have site J-11
> Highlander96 has site J-10
> 
> Connie (The manager) at Yogis said she is going to send me an Email with all the reservation info for the group and I'll send out PM's to everybody when I get that in a few days. She's still trying to wrap up Memorial day before she moves on to us.
> 
> I do know that we are all in row "J" and as of right now she still has 3 more sites in the row to handle you stragglers out there "Cough Gary Cough".
> 
> I'm trying to make this as painless as I can for everybody.
> Any issues or questions that come up, shoot me a PM.
> Jim
> [snapback]106848[/snapback]​


Jim,

Thanks for all of the hard work!!!!!

It is going to be a good time!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

That's great Jim
We'll be waiting for further info
Come on people only 3 more site left









Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround

COUNT US IN!!! I called tonight after we took the camper back to the storage facility from the Mid-Atlantic Outbackers Rally in Frontier Town, MD, however no one answers the phone there at 7:30!

I left my name and number but will try again in the morning!! Highlander pressured me into it over the weekend. I had been thinking about it anyway, but a swift kick in the butt never hurts, or sometimes hurts, but helps too!!

See you all there!!! sunny

Jason

PS. I'll bring the fun!









PSS. How far is the ocean from this campground?


----------



## Katrina

1stTimeAround said:


> COUNT US IN!!! I called tonight after we took the camper back to the storage facility from the Mid-Atlantic Outbackers Rally in Frontier Town, MD, however no one answers the phone there at 7:30!
> 
> I left my name and number but will try again in the morning!! Highlander pressured me into it over the weekend. I had been thinking about it anyway, but a swift kick in the butt never hurts, or sometimes hurts, but helps too!!
> 
> See you all there!!! sunny
> 
> Jason
> 
> PS. I'll bring the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSS. How far is the ocean from this campground?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108252[/snapback]​


Glad to have you aboard Jason!
You can bring a truckload of OBX sand to spread around your site up here and it'll feel just like home.


----------



## Highlander96

Katrina said:


> 1stTimeAround said:
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT US IN!!! I called tonight after we took the camper back to the storage facility from the Mid-Atlantic Outbackers Rally in Frontier Town, MD, however no one answers the phone there at 7:30!
> 
> I left my name and number but will try again in the morning!! Highlander pressured me into it over the weekend. I had been thinking about it anyway, but a swift kick in the butt never hurts, or sometimes hurts, but helps too!!
> 
> See you all there!!! sunny
> 
> Jason
> 
> PS. I'll bring the fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSS. How far is the ocean from this campground?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]108252[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you aboard Jason!
> You can bring a truckload of OBX sand to spread around your site up here and it'll feel just like home.
> [snapback]108254[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jason,

Glad you made the call!!!! Hope you had a safe trip!!!

Jim...I was leaning on him all day yesterday!!!

Tim


----------



## Katrina

Highlander96 said:


> Jim...I was leaning on him all day yesterday!!!
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]108262[/snapback]​


Preach on Brother Tim!!

You'll be glad you signed up for this one Jason.

I'm gonna try to get everybodies site assignments this week and then we can start working on activities.

I think we should plan a potluck for Saturday night followed by a group Hayride.
We can just grill burgers and dogs and bring side dishes for the potluck.
Put the kiddies to bed later that night and start "Beer Drinking 101"


----------



## HootBob

That's great Jason
Sure can't wait to you and some of the others that I haven't meet yet

Don


----------



## 1stTimeAround

GREAT NEWS!!! I just called and got the last 'river front' site!! YYYIIIPPPEEEE!!

I always wanted water front property!! I'm in J-19, who are my neighbors?

Can't wait to see everyone?

I'll try to bring some of that beach sand with me Katrina!!

Jason


----------



## Highlander96

1stTimeAround said:


> GREAT NEWS!!! I just called and got the last 'river front' site!! YYYIIIPPPEEEE!!
> 
> I always wanted water front property!! I'm in J-19, who are my neighbors?
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone?
> 
> I'll try to bring some of that beach sand with me Katrina!!
> 
> Jason
> [snapback]108471[/snapback]​


Looks like we are going to be all lined up on the J Row!!!!!!

It is going to be great fun!!!!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

That's great Jason








Katrina is going to get a list of who has what site# this week

Don


----------



## Katrina

OK, I have a complete listing of site assignments.
Problem is I only got last names and I don't know everybody that well yet.
Shoot me a PM with your last name and I'll fill in the blanks.

J-1 Camper Man
J-2 Fire44
J-9 MistyManor, Highlanders non-Outbacker Buddy
J-10 Highlander96
J-11 Katrina
J-12 huntr70
J-13 PolygraphPat
J-14 Hootbob
J-15 
J-16 VA-Joe
J-17 Cabin unavailable
J-18 Wingnut
J-19 
J-20 FridayYet?
J-21 Unavailable

Campground map


----------



## HootBob

Thanks for the update Jim
Come on Gary 2 empty spots along side me









Don


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> Thanks for the update Jim
> Come on Gary 2 empty spots along side me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]109781[/snapback]​


Don, The sites on either side of you belong to PolygraphPat and Rizfam. I just need to figure out who has wich site. They still need to PM me with their last names so I can fill in the blanks on who goes where.
The sites that are being saved for stragglers are J-1 and J-2.


----------



## Katrina

Bumping this so Rizfam and PolygraphPat will see it.


----------



## Katrina

Got all the names filled in for who has which spot.


----------



## RizFam

Katrina said:


> Bumping this so Rizfam and PolygraphPat will see it.
> [snapback]109961[/snapback]​


Thanks Jim


----------



## polygraphpat

Guess I need to pay more attention. Thanks for the update.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Katrina said:


> Bumping this so Rizfam and PolygraphPat will see it.
> [snapback]109961[/snapback]​


Is it OK if I saw it too.


----------



## KRKarnes

Reservation confirmed. My group is in B1 thru B5.


----------



## Fire44

OK OK OK.....I give...

Just booked Site J-2!!!

Just going to be me and the son....my DW has to work!!! (It is a holiday pay weekend).

Gary


----------



## Katrina

Fire44 said:


> OK OK OK.....I give...
> 
> Just booked Site J-2!!!
> 
> Just going to be me and the son....my DW has to work!!! (It is a holiday pay weekend).
> 
> Gary
> [snapback]118437[/snapback]​


Glad to Have you aboard Gary!!!!!
I'll ease up on you just a little now.


----------



## HootBob

Alright Gary I just know you couldn't resist









Don


----------



## Highlander96

This is going to get ugly........A three day weekend with all of us together...........























Glad to hear you are coming along!

Tim


----------



## Camper Man

Another straggler here ... we are in J-1. Had such fun at Luray that we just couldn't pass this up! Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


----------



## HootBob

It was really nice to meet you and your Family at Luray
Glad you had fun

Don


----------



## Katrina

Camper Man said:


> Another straggler here ... we are in J-1. Had such fun at Luray that we just couldn't pass this up! Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt
> [snapback]127014[/snapback]​


Glad to have you aboard Camper Man.


----------



## HootBob

Katrina said:


> Elkins, West Virginia
> Yogi Bears Campground
> 
> http://www.jellystonewestvirginia.com
> 
> First annual Elkins, WV rally!
> Labor day weekend Sept. 1 - Sept 4.
> Train excursions
> Hayrides.
> Special kids activities.
> Reservations are being taken now.
> 
> Trying to get an estimate of interest and attendees right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sign up here if interested.
> 
> 1. Katrina *
> 2. Highlander96 *
> 3. HootBob *
> 4. wingnut *
> 5. Polygraphpat *
> 6. Huntr70 *
> 7. RizFam *
> 8. VA_Joe *
> 9. 1stTimeAround *
> 10. Fire44 *
> 11. KyWoman
> 12. Prevish gang
> 13. KRKarnes *(will be there with another group, not with us)
> 14 Camper Man*
> 
> *= site reserved.
> [snapback]88096[/snapback]​


----------



## daves700

Shucks missed this one ........ the group of sites they had are now full ....

Oh well better luck next time !


----------



## HootBob

daves700 said:


> Shucks missed this one ........ the group of sites they had are now full ....
> 
> Oh well better luck next time !
> [snapback]127624[/snapback]​


Sorry to hear you couldn't get a site Dave
Like you there's always next time









Don


----------



## FridayYet?

Well just for the heck of it I called the campsite and lucky us, we're in.

We'll be in J20. They sid they didn't even realize that they had a site available.

See everyone there.

Mike


----------



## Katrina

FridayYet? said:


> Well just for the heck of it I called the campsite and lucky us, we're in.
> 
> We'll be in J20. They sid they didn't even realize that they had a site available.
> 
> See everyone there.
> 
> Mike


Glad to have you aboard Mike.
They originally told me J20 was taken, wonder what happened there?


----------



## HootBob

Bump Up

Anyone else???

Don


----------



## VA_Joe

Good news â€" we still plan on attending!!

Bad news â€" we wonâ€™t be in an Outback







. We recently traded our 26RS for a new Cougar 301BHS.

Abridged version of a long story: Last year about this time we got the RV bug really bad and in less than a week bought a used 26RS. I will say that while researching the used models available, Outbackers.com was a significant factor in our decision. During our walkthrough we noticed a bubble in the wall paper on one of the walls near the bottom bunk. It was very hot and we were told â€œItâ€™s just from the heat that builds up insideâ€. The salesman went on to show that the wall felt solid and that water damage would feel â€œsoftâ€. I know, I know, that was the mistake. DW loved the floor plan and the kids were so excited.

This spring while camping in the Great Smokey Mountains during a tremendous downpour I heard â€" â€œDaddy my bed is wetâ€ followed shortly thereafter by â€œMine tooâ€. The next morning the previous bubble had expanded, really expanded and it felt different than a simple wallpaper bubble and a few days later smelled musty. Thanks to Outbackers, I now know the importance of inspecting, really inspecting the roof. I found the culprit and drowned it in Dicor.

After finding out that water damage could be very expensive to fix, DW gave me clear instructions. We found a dealer willing to take the trade even with the damage. I wanted to wait the 7 weeks for a 31RQS but the DW wanted to camp this summer a lot and really liked the Cougarâ€™s rear garage and bike rack.

We still love Outbacks and will always be Outbackers at heart. If a Cougar will ruin the picture of what could be 11 Outbacks in a row, then we would gladly volunteer to switch with someone on the ends of row J â€¦ that is, if youâ€™ll still have us.

Joe


----------



## HootBob

Joe 
Sorry to hear about the trouble with the Outback
But glad you are still going to join us
Doesn't matter what you are camping in

Don


----------



## HootBob

OK Everyone we need to know what you plan on bringing for the pot luck
Please post what you are making or bringing

Pot Luck Menu

Hootbob -- Pierogies in butter an onions &Turkey Fryer
Katrina -- Peanut oil & Green Bean Casserole
huntr70 -- tacos and fixings.
Wingnut -- Turkey
Fire44 -- Hot Dog and Buns and Desert
Don


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> OK Everyone we need to know what you plan on bringing for the pot luck
> Please post what you are making or bringing
> 
> Pot Luck Menu
> 
> Hootbob -- Pierogies in butter an onions
> 
> Don


Hootbob -- Pierogies in butter an onions
Katrina -- Green bean casserole and orange parfait dessert.


----------



## huntr70

We were thinking maybe tacos and fixings.......

For something different.

Steve


----------



## Katrina

Mrs. Wingnut is thinkin about a cobbler.


----------



## Katrina

who wants to volunteer to bring hot dogs and buns for the kids?

We have plans to fry a Turkey for the adults.


----------



## Fire44

I will bring the Hot Dogs and buns for the kids....and put me down for a desert or two!

Gary


----------



## Katrina

Bump.
How about that menu guys?


----------



## RizFam

Hey Jim,

I'll let you know as soon as I know if we are going or not









Tami


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Hey Everybody!!









I'm sorry to have to do this, but me and my family are cancelling our trip up to Elkins.

My daughter made a traveling softball team and a couple other issues have come up and it just isn't possible to get there. I am totally bummed about not coming







!

I know you all will have fun without us, but think fondly of us while your there and make sure to give Tim a hard time for me. Someone please get there early and clear all the trees from his path! Just teasin' Tim!

Regretfully,

Jason

PS. Good news is, spot J-19 is now available. I just called and cancelled at 4:30 on Thursday, 8-10!!!


----------



## Fire44

RizFam said:


> Hey Everybody!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to have to do this, but me and my family are cancelling our trip up to Elkins.
> 
> My daughter made a traveling softball team and a couple other issues have come up and it just isn't possible to get there. I am totally bummed about not coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I know you all will have fun without us, but think fondly of us while your there and make sure to give Tim a hard time for me. Someone please get there early and clear all the trees from his path! Just teasin' Tim!
> 
> Regretfully,
> 
> Jason
> 
> PS. Good news is, spot J-19 is now available. I just called and cancelled at 4:30 on Thursday, 8-10!!!


Jason,

Sorry to here that but tell you daughter Congrads on making the softball team!!! We will still have fun and I will make sure that we drink a cold one for you!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear you can't make it Jason I was looking forward to meeting you
Maybe next time

Tami I'll keep my fingers crossed

Don


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> Sorry to hear you can't make it Jason I was looking forward to meeting you
> Maybe next time
> 
> Tami I'll keep my fingers crossed
> 
> Don


^^^^What he said.
I'm bummed you can't make it Jason. I was looking forward to meeting you.

Tami, You had best get yerself and the family there now ya'hear.


----------



## RizFam

Katrina said:


> Sorry to hear you can't make it Jason I was looking forward to meeting you
> Maybe next time
> 
> Tami I'll keep my fingers crossed
> 
> Don


^^^^What he said.
I'm bummed you can't make it Jason. I was looking forward to meeting you.

Tami, You had best get yerself and the family there now ya'hear.
[/quote]

Jim,

I'm working on it









Tami


----------



## VA_Joe

We'll bring a Chicken and Rice Casserole and salad.

Joe


----------



## Katrina

VA_Joe said:


> We'll bring a Chicken and Rice Casserole and salad.
> 
> Joe


Good Deal Joe.


----------



## HootBob

HootBob said:


> OK Everyone we need to know what you plan on bringing for the pot luck
> Please post what you are making or bringing
> 
> Pot Luck Menu
> 
> Hootbob -- Pierogies in butter an onions &Turkey Fryer
> Katrina -- Peanut oil & Green Bean Casserole
> huntr70 -- tacos and fixings.
> Wingnut -- Turkey
> Fire44 -- Hot Dog and Buns and Desert
> VA Joe -- Chicken Rice Casserole and Salad
> Friday Yet --Cole Slaw, Potatoe Salad, Chocolate Chess Pie
> Don


----------



## RizFam

Fire44 said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as I know if we are going or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Tami,

Feel free to send food if you can't come...we will be happy to eat it!!!























Gary

[/quote]

Hey Gary that's a great idea







what do you want I'm making a list ?









Tami


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> I'll let you know as soon as I know if we are going or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Tami,

Feel free to send food if you can't come...we will be happy to eat it!!!























Gary

[/quote]

Hey Gary that's a great idea







what do you want I'm making a list ?









Tami








[/quote]

Tami you better be delivering it yourself

Don


----------



## FridayYet?

HootBob said:


> OK Everyone we need to know what you plan on bringing for the pot luck
> Please post what you are making or bringing
> 
> Pot Luck Menu
> 
> Hootbob -- Pierogies in butter an onions &Turkey Fryer
> Katrina -- Peanut oil & Green Bean Casserole
> huntr70 -- tacos and fixings.
> Wingnut -- Turkey
> Fire44 -- Hot Dog and Buns and Desert
> VA Joe -- Chicken Rice Casserole and Salad
> Don


[/quote]

Count us in for home made Cole slaw, potato salad and chocolate chess pie for dessert.
Let me know if we that's will fit the menu.
Mike


----------



## HootBob

Sounds good Mike









Don


----------



## RizFam

I painfully regret to inform you all that RizFam will not be attending this Rally







Once work was no longer the issue then it became the distance. John is still freaked out about the blow out from the last trip & doesn't want to drive 9 hrs for a weekend. I offered to drive, but that isn't working. 
The lady at the CG said that a person by the name of Shane wanted to be in that group & he has an Outback, so it will work out nicely for Shane









Have a great time & post LOTS of photos,
Tami


----------



## Fire44

Tami I am very sorry to hear that you will not be able to attend. But I am sure that you are planning to come to Otter Lake right????

I think that I am the Shane that is being bumped up into you site....I hope you had good neighbors!!!

Gary


----------



## Highlander96

So Gary....

You are actually going to come to WV???

As far as pot luck goes.......I am still thinking.

Might make some Chickens again!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## HootBob

Tami we are really sorry to hear you all won't be at Elkins
I guess we'll have to wait til Otter Lake to see you all again
Tami don't worry about pics you know Camera Peg always has hers with









Don, Peg
&
Family

P.S. Shane chime in and introduce yourself to us


----------



## Katrina

Tami,
I'm really sorry to hear that you can't make it.
I do hope we'll be able to make another one together sometime soon.
Feel free to send food.


----------



## RizFam

Thanks Gary, Don & Jim,

We will hang out together sometime in the future









Tami


----------



## Fire44

I just spoke to the campground and it seems that two of us, J-1 and J-2, have been moved over into the main group. I had J-2 so now everyone will have to be good!!!!









Gary


----------



## Katrina

Updated site list:

J-9 MistyManor, Highlanders non-Outbacker Buddy
J-10 Highlander96
J-11 Katrina
J-12 huntr70
J-13 PolygraphPat
J-14 Hootbob
J-15 Fire44
J-16 VA-Joe
J-17 Cabin unavailable
J-18 Wingnut
J-19 Camper Man
J-20 FridayYet?
J-21 Unavailable

Campground map


----------



## Fire44

I believe that I got J15 and CamperMan got J19....

But I could be wrong!!! I'll have fun if I have to camp on the other side of the campground!!!

Gary


----------



## Highlander96

Fire44 said:


> I believe that I got J15 and CamperMan got J19....
> 
> But I could be wrong!!! I'll have fun if I have to camp on the other side of the campground!!!
> 
> Gary


It will be a long stagger home.....

TJS


----------



## Fire44

Highlander96 said:


> I believe that I got J15 and CamperMan got J19....
> 
> But I could be wrong!!! I'll have fun if I have to camp on the other side of the campground!!!
> 
> Gary


It will be a long stagger home.....

TJS
[/quote]

I have NEVER staggered home!!!

Crawled......yes but stagger never!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

O Boy!!!!! another Rally with Gary right along side of me









Don


----------



## Fire44

I hope my snoring won't keep you up this time!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Fire44 said:


> I hope my snoring won't keep you up this time!!!
> 
> Gary


Won't keep me awake









Don


----------



## roanokecampers

Do you think the campground is full? Also, is there anyone going with children 13-15?

Thanks,
Kate


----------



## HootBob

All I can say is give them a call
And yes there will kids around that age
I have 2 girls 14 & 16

Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> All I can say is give them a call
> And yes there will kids around that age
> I have 2 girls 14 & 16
> 
> Don


Cassie will be there with "Cherokee". I am pretty sure Camper Man has a couple boys in that age range as well.......

It is going to happen soon........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44

Give them a call...we would love to have you come....

Gary


----------



## huntr70

roanokecampers said:


> Do you think the campground is full? Also, is there anyone going with children 13-15?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kate


We have a son that is 12.....

Maybe you can pick up Fire44's old site.









STeve


----------



## Fire44

OK we have two weeks to go....lets get a couple more on the list....any takers!!!

Gary


----------



## NJMikeC

Gary,

Would like to but building a pool in the back yard. My wife's dream, my nightmare.

Mike C


----------



## HootBob

Bummer Mike
But just think of all the fun you'll have once the pool is up

Don


----------



## HootBob

Pot Luck Menu update

Hootbob -- Pierogies in butter an onions &Turkey Fryer
Katrina -- Peanut oil & Green Bean Casserole
huntr70 -- tacos and fixings.
Wingnut -- Turkey
Fire44 -- Hot Dog and Buns and Desert
VA Joe -- Chicken Rice Casserole and Salad
Friday Yet --Cole Slaw, Potatoe Salad, Chocolate Chess Pie
Highlander Crab Soup
Camper Man Pasta Salad and cookies
polygraphpat veggie platter and brownies

Don


----------



## huntr70

HootBob said:


> Pot Luck Menu update
> 
> Hootbob -- Pierogies in butter an onions &Turkey Fryer
> Katrina -- Peanut oil & Green Bean Casserole
> huntr70 -- tacos and fixings.
> Wingnut -- Turkey
> Fire44 -- Hot Dog and Buns and Desert
> VA Joe -- Chicken Rice Casserole and Salad
> Friday Yet --Cole Slaw, Potatoe Salad, Chocolate Chess Pie
> Highlander Crab Soup
> 
> Don


I was just wondering if we should do the taco dip and chips instead of tacos since there seems to be enough main dishes???

Anyone have a preference??

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Steve Taco dip would be fine with me I'm sure others won't have a problem with that

Don


----------



## daves700

anyone know if any sites have opened up ? The last time I called they were still booked (after a PM I got) ... Sorry I have been away from boards for a few days ....

David


----------



## HootBob

daves700 said:


> anyone know if any sites have opened up ? The last time I called they were still booked (after a PM I got) ... Sorry I have been away from boards for a few days ....
> 
> David


Don't know Dave 
All you could do is call again

Don


----------



## Camper Man

We are bringing pasta salad & cookies to the pot luck.
Bob, Terri, Tim & Matt


----------



## polygraphpat

We will bring brownies and veggie platter. They kind even each other out


----------



## HootBob

Pot Luck Menu update

Hootbob -- Pierogies in butter an onions &Turkey Fryer
Katrina -- Peanut oil & Green Bean Casserole
huntr70 -- tacos and fixings.
Wingnut -- Turkey & Blueberry Cobbler
Fire44 -- Hot Dog and Buns and Desert
VA Joe -- Chicken Rice Casserole and Salad
Friday Yet --Cole Slaw, Potatoe Salad, Chocolate Chess Pie
Highlander Crab Soup
Camper Man Pasta Salad and cookies
polygraphpat veggie platter and brownies

Don


----------



## Highlander96

A week and a half away, Kids!!!!!!!!

Do we have any more takers? Was Dave able to get a site?

The Putnam and Power Tongue jack are now installed. We can't wait to roll.

Last night when I was installing the jack, Mackenzie was begging to go camping!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44

OK...they way if figure it I should be set up and enjoying my first cold beverage right about this time next week.....

I really can't wait!!!!

Gary


----------



## HootBob

Fire44 said:


> OK...they way if figure it I should be set up and enjoying my first cold beverage right about this time next week.....
> 
> I really can't wait!!!!
> 
> Gary


Sounds good to me Gary









Don


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> OK...they way if figure it I should be set up and enjoying my first cold beverage right about this time next week.....
> 
> I really can't wait!!!!
> 
> Gary


Sounds good to me Gary









Don
[/quote]

Yup.


----------



## RizFam

Turkey Fryer


----------



## Katrina

RizFam said:


> Turkey Fryer


and you're gonna miss it!


----------



## RizFam




----------



## HootBob

I'll eat all of them









Don


----------



## RizFam

HootBob said:


> I'll eat all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don


----------



## HootBob

5 More Days 
Are You all Ready!!!!!!!!!

Don


----------



## wingnut

We are getting there! Ready for DO 101!!!


----------



## Katrina

HootBob said:


> 5 More Days
> Are You all Ready!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Don


Ready!!!!


----------



## polygraphpat

I am really sad







and a little embarrased







A family emergency occured this weekend and I will not be able to attend next weekend. I know it's late, but if anyone is interested, a site is now open. I have been looking forward to meeting everyone. I guess that's life.









Everyone have a great time and have a beer for me.


----------



## RizFam

polygraphpat said:


> I am really sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a little embarrased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A family emergency occured this weekend and I will not be able to attend next weekend. I know it's late, but if anyone is interested, a site is now open. I have been looking forward to meeting everyone. I guess that's life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone have a great time and have a beer for me.


I hope everything will be alright with your emergency








There will be plenty of future rallys, your family always comes first.

Thinking of you,
Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sorry to hear you can't make the rally, Pat. But there will be others!
Hope your family emergency works out well!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44

Very sorry to hear of the emergency. I hope all is well. We will miss you but I will make sure that someone drinks a cold one or two for you!!!

Gary


----------



## polygraphpat

PDX_Doug said:


> Sorry to hear you can't make the rally, Pat. But there will be others!
> Hope your family emergency works out well!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thanks you all. I'm sure it will work out, just messed up our weekend. But as Tami said - Family comes first.


----------



## HootBob

Sorry to hear about the Family Emergency
Hope everything turns out well you for all
Take care of the family first 
We'll meet up again some other time

Don


----------



## HootBob

2 More Days 

Don


----------



## happycamper

Hey Ya All

Have a good time and safe journeys!!! We'll be thinking of ya while we're Outbakin' in Mom and Dad's yard.

Jim and Steph


----------



## HootBob

Jim you have a good time also
And we'll have a couple drinks for you









Don


----------



## wingnut

Change in plans can't leave Friday afternoon.







Was givien the day off oh well I guess I'll just have to leave in the morning!!


----------



## RizFam

Hope you all have a great time at the rally. Very sad that we can't be there









We were lucky enough to get into the CG that Kernfour & Thurston will be at, so at least we will still be with some OBr's.

Have a safe trip everyone.








Tami


----------



## SharonAG

Hi All
Hope you all have a safe and fun trip...We'll hold the fort down while your gone....









Have fun
Sharon and Greg


----------



## wingnut

Hey if Sharon AG stays at home we have less of a chance for rain right?


----------



## Katrina

wingnut said:


> Hey if Sharon AG stays at home we have less of a chance for rain right?


Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## HootBob

RizFam said:


> Hope you all have a great time at the rally. Very sad that we can't be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were lucky enough to get into the CG that Kernfour & Thurston will be at, so at least we will still be with some OBr's.
> 
> Have a safe trip everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


THat's Great Tami








Have a great time

Don


----------



## SharonAG

wingnut said:


> Hey if Sharon AG stays at home we have less of a chance for rain right?


Ya know...I was thinking of that before I signed on this morn'.....but if you forget something....

"Sharon-all goods" won't be around!!!!

Have fun and post lots of pictures!!!


----------



## HootBob

Sorry you can't make it Sharon to Elkins
Just have to wait till OL to see you again

OK Everyone else going to Elkins 1more day

Don


----------



## Highlander96

HootBob said:


> Sorry you can't make it Sharon to Elkins
> Just have to wait till OL to see you again
> 
> OK Everyone else going to Elkins 1more day
> 
> Don


I am starting to worry about the drive now!!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## z-family




----------



## Highlander96

z-family said:


> Everyone have a safe trip and have lots of fun. Take & post lots of pictures too.
> 
> Rob


Rob,

You know that there was at least one open slot.......

If you start driving now!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## huntr70

Highlander96 said:


> Sorry you can't make it Sharon to Elkins
> Just have to wait till OL to see you again
> 
> OK Everyone else going to Elkins 1more day
> 
> Don


I am starting to worry about the drive now!!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim
[/quote]
What are you so worried about??









You could always meet Don and I at Cabela's tomorrow morning at 7....

Steve


----------



## Gilligan

Save me a spot.

Gilligan


----------



## HootBob

Gilligan said:


> Save me a spot.
> 
> Gilligan


I'll pass









Don


----------

